# Custom Parts



## sethccole (May 4, 2019)

Hello my fellow GOAT riders, have a question for y'all. I'm looking to have some custom parts made, such as grille inserts etc. Does anyone know any places that make custom parts for classic cars? Maybe a CAD shop?


----------

